# awww my puppy is here!



## hihosilver (18 February 2015)

Finally my daughters and mine puppy is here, She came yesterday and has settled in really quickly. It like she has always been here. My daughter is so happy and I am so glad we have her.


----------



## Clodagh (18 February 2015)

Need pics!


----------



## SadKen (18 February 2015)

Where are the photos!!


----------



## Alec Swan (18 February 2015)

I'll admit that I was wondering where you'd gone!  I genuinely hope that your puppy is everything that you would wish for,  and I wish you all well,  despite my previous reservations! 

Alec.


----------



## Moomin1 (18 February 2015)

Did you manage to sort any arrangements out for daily care/attention for the pup OP?  Forgive me, I can't recall what happened on the last thread in the end.


----------



## hihosilver (18 February 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			Did you manage to sort any arrangements out for daily care/attention for the pup OP?  Forgive me, I can't recall what happened on the last thread in the end.
		
Click to expand...

I have my neighbour coming at lunchtime. She is such a chilled happy puppy. fast asleep for 4 hours now x


----------



## Moomin1 (18 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			I have my neighbour coming at lunchtime. She is such a chilled happy puppy. fast asleep for 4 hours now x
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are at that age.  A little like human babies. That will soon change.


----------



## hihosilver (18 February 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			I'll admit that I was wondering where you'd gone!  I genuinely hope that your puppy is everything that you would wish for,  and I wish you all well,  despite my previous reservations! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you she is so lovely and seems to be very good with the training pads


----------



## sandi_84 (19 February 2015)

Did you end up getting all the relevant paperwork re health testing/insurance etc as advised on your original thread?

Hope you have fun with the pup and also pics please! We love puppies!


----------



## hihosilver (19 February 2015)

sandi_84 said:



			Did you end up getting all the relevant paperwork re health testing/insurance etc as advised on your original thread?

Hope you have fun with the pup and also pics please! We love puppies! 

Click to expand...

I have insurance and a puppy pack. I will upload photos as soon as I can. She is a very chilled puppy and loves people.


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 February 2015)

So no paperwork then as promised and having your neighbour coming in at lunchtime is not good enough, you were advised many times on here that it would be fine for an adult dog but a puppy needs more stimulation. I would be very co ncerned if the puppy is very chilled that there might be something wrong with it, what are you feeding it?


----------



## hihosilver (19 February 2015)

Dobiegirl said:



			So no paperwork then as promised and having your neighbour coming in at lunchtime is not good enough, you were advised many times on here that it would be fine for an adult dog but a puppy needs more stimulation. I would be very co ncerned if the puppy is very chilled that there might be something wrong with it, what are you feeding it?
		
Click to expand...

stop writing negative things. She is a very happy little puppy. She has loads of energy and is eating well. I have kept her on what the breeder has been feeding her which is the hills science diet.  My daughter and I  are thrilled with her and we left her today to see my horse for 2 hours. She was fine and still asleep when we came back.  We are going to do this every day and increase the time we leave her so by Monday we would have left her for 4 hours and my neighbour will be in to play with her and give her a feed. I checked with the vet and have booked her in for 2 weeks time.


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			stop writing negative things. She is a very happy little puppy. She has loads of energy and is eating well. I have kept her on what the breeder has been feeding her which is the hills science diet.  My daughter and I  are thrilled with her and we left her today to see my horse for 2 hours. She was fine and still asleep when we came back.  We are going to do this every day and increase the time we leave her so by Monday we would have left her for 4 hours and my neighbour will be in to play with her and give her a feed. I checked with the vet and have booked her in for 2 weeks time.
		
Click to expand...

As your puppy gets older she will be more demanding and however you do things this week will not make a jot of difference to her with a neighbour coming in at lunchtime. As an example no rescue in the country would allow you to adopt a puppy under these circumstances, it just isnt good enough and as an aside no decent breeder would allow this either. If all this is negative thats because this poor little puppy is in a very negative situation.

You had said in your original post that she was coming with paperwork as regards her health tests, I take it the fact you are not answering questions on it proves she doesnt have any, I hope you prove me wrong.


----------



## hihosilver (19 February 2015)

Dobiegirl said:



			As your puppy gets older she will be more demanding and however you do things this week will not make a jot of difference to her with a neighbour coming in at lunchtime. As an example no rescue in the country would allow you to adopt a puppy under these circumstances, it just isnt good enough and as an aside no decent breeder would allow this either. If all this is negative thats because this poor little puppy is in a very negative situation.

You had said in your original post that she was coming with paperwork as regards her health tests, I take it the fact you are not answering questions on it proves she doesnt have any, I hope you prove me wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I was happy with what the breeder has given me. She is in a happy home in the warm with a bed and toys. She is not stuck in a kennel for 24 hours being seen only to get food- lots of puppies are stuck in kennels for weeks. Get over it. She fine and I am not going to listen to you.


----------



## s4sugar (19 February 2015)

So our suspicions were correct. This is a puppy bred from untested parents to sell to anyone gullible enough as long as they handed over the money.
Not in a kennel but well bred puppies are not "stuck in kennels for weeks" the breeders keep them in a home environment until they go to screened homes.


----------



## hihosilver (19 February 2015)

s4sugar said:



			So our suspicions were correct. This is a puppy bred from untested parents to sell to anyone gullible enough as long as they handed over the money.
Not in a kennel but well bred puppies are not "stuck in kennels for weeks" the breeders keep them in a home environment until they go to screened homes.
		
Click to expand...

no but rescue dogs and puppies are- I know if I was a puppy I would rather be in a house. Anyhow I really don't care what you think. My daughter is happy and so is Cariad. End of story.


----------



## s4sugar (19 February 2015)

Didn't you say you teach? 
What a shocking display of ignorance.


----------



## {97702} (19 February 2015)

s4sugar said:



			Didn't you say you teach? 
What a shocking display of ignorance.
		
Click to expand...

That did remind me of a well known saying about teaching ..... I shall refrain from repeating it though....


----------



## Teaselmeg (19 February 2015)

I hate threads where people have a go at the OP, but I'm afraid I agree with what has been said.  

If you said your neighbour was coming in every 2 hours whilst you are away, that would be better, but once in up to 6- 8 hours is not.  Your pup needs regular social interaction and frequent visits outside.  Personally I would have her to the vet this week to make sure she is in good health and condition now, especially to check she does not have worms etc.


----------



## sandi_84 (19 February 2015)

OP, I'm not trying to be negative or bash you in any way. I don't have a problem with mixed breed dogs, my in-laws have two and they are beautiful dogs with no health problems.

However I think you need to see what people are writing not as having a go at you but as looking out for the health and welfare of your new pup and also trying to prevent any heartbreak for you and your child should things go wrong.

If you do have the proper health test paperwork then great! If not then regardless of how much I liked/trusted a breeders word I would also be having her round the vets asap just for a check over. Better safe than sorry yes? After all we've all at some point or another been done over by someone we thought was on the up and up so we learn to sadly no longer take people at their word and ensure all the proper checks/ paperwork/ contracts etc etc are in place. To do otherwise would be rather silly in this day and age where it seems every second person is out to get everything they can from everyone else.

Also if there is any problems it's better to get them sounded out now rather than leave it till later. If the vet checks come back clear then again that's brilliant.
I'm afraid I'd be a little concerned if a pup was sleeping most of the time and for extended periods. Lethargy in any young person or animal is suspicious to me so for peace of mind I'd personally want to get the vet to have a good in depth look.

No one wants to rain on your parade, we just want to make sure you all get the happy life together you should have.

I'm afraid I also agree that a pup needs a lot more socialization than it sounds like you are giving / plan to give her atm. If the pup is not socialized and stimulated properly now it could have serious knock on effects for the pup and for yourselves later on in life.

Again I hope you will take this in the vein it was meant, not as a bash at you but trying to get you to see that there is a lot of sense and a lot of good advice in what people are saying to you. Unfortunately we all get frustrated when giving sound advice that doesn't seem to be going in. Don't take it personally it's meant with the best of intentions!

Still would love to see pics though, bet she's gorgeous!


----------



## hihosilver (19 February 2015)

sandi_84 said:



			OP, I'm not trying to be negative or bash you in any way. I don't have a problem with mixed breed dogs, my in-laws have two and they are beautiful dogs with no health problems.

However I think you need to see what people are writing not as having a go at you but as looking out for the health and welfare of your new pup and also trying to prevent any heartbreak for you and your child should things go wrong.

If you do have the proper health test paperwork then great! If not then regardless of how much I liked/trusted a breeders word I would also be having her round the vets asap just for a check over. Better safe than sorry yes? After all we've all at some point or another been done over by someone we thought was on the up and up so we learn to sadly no longer take people at their word and ensure all the proper checks/ paperwork/ contracts etc etc are in place. To do otherwise would be rather silly in this day and age where it seems every second person is out to get everything they can from everyone else.

Also if there is any problems it's better to get them sounded out now rather than leave it till later. If the vet checks come back clear then again that's brilliant.
I'm afraid I'd be a little concerned if a pup was sleeping most of the time and for extended periods. Lethargy in any young person or animal is suspicious to me so for peace of mind I'd personally want to get the vet to have a good in depth look.

No one wants to rain on your parade, we just want to make sure you all get the happy life together you should have.

I'm afraid I also agree that a pup needs a lot more socialization than it sounds like you are giving / plan to give her atm. If the pup is not socialized and stimulated properly now it could have serious knock on effects for the pup and for yourselves later on in life.

Again I hope you will take this in the vein it was meant, not as a bash at you but trying to get you to see that there is a lot of sense and a lot of good advice in what people are saying to you. Unfortunately we all get frustrated when giving sound advice that doesn't seem to be going in. Don't take it personally it's meant with the best of intentions!

Still would love to see pics though, bet she's gorgeous! 

Click to expand...

yes she is lovely x


----------



## sandi_84 (19 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			yes she is lovely x
		
Click to expand...

Do you see what I'm trying to say though?


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 February 2015)

Back to the original first  post and our suspicions the op is a troll, I really hope she is and this is one huge wind up, Sandi 84 we have all given the op lots of advice in the past prebuying this pup, she is immoveable, she knows best and doesn't take advice so am hoping she really is a troll.


----------



## NellRosk (19 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			yes she is lovely x
		
Click to expand...

You got ALL that advice and you reply with 4 words? How rude and ignorant. I refrained from commenting on your other thread but can't sit on my hands any longer. I still hope this is a wind up.


----------



## sandi_84 (19 February 2015)

Dobiegirl said:



			Back to the original first  post and our suspicions the op is a troll, I really hope she is and this is one huge wind up, Sandi 84 we have all given the op lots of advice in the past prebuying this pup, she is immoveable, she knows best and doesn't take advice so am hoping she really is a troll.
		
Click to expand...

Yes i read the original thread, for what it's worth I don't think the op is a troll but I do hope she takes on board the advice given and takes it in the way it was meant.

I also sincerely hope that she does have the proper paperwork, the pup gets the all clear from the vet and that she revises her plans for doggy day care options.


----------



## Moomin1 (19 February 2015)

sandi_84 said:



			Yes i read the original thread, for what it's worth I don't think the op is a troll but I do hope she takes on board the advice given and takes it in the way it was meant.

I also sincerely hope that she does have the proper paperwork, the pup gets the all clear from the vet and that she revises her plans for doggy day care options.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I don't think that's likely.


----------



## MurphysMinder (19 February 2015)

I wasn't going to comment but have to 100% agree with Sandi 84s post . I was concerned when I read your pup slept for 3 hours Op, that is not normal , at her age she should be driving you mad !  I still hope you are winding us all up, rather than actually leaving a pup for 8 hours with a short break  .


----------



## Scarlett (19 February 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			Sadly I don't think that's likely.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. I really want the OP to be a troll and just be having us all on, but having taken on a rescue pup a couple of months ago and having seen the multitudes of adolescent dogs that are discarded on a daily basis I fear not...


----------



## sandi_84 (19 February 2015)

I think it was 4 hours but even so that's a long long time for a tiny bladder and a long time alone for a pup without any company and interaction


----------



## hihosilver (19 February 2015)

yawn! I posted this to say puppy is here and well. Thanks for all advice but I am going to beg to differ and at the end of the day she is mine and I will do what I want to do.


----------



## Jambo (19 February 2015)

Surely a troll, cannot be so insensitive??


----------



## sandi_84 (19 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			yawn! I posted this to say puppy is here and well. Thanks for all advice but I am going to beg to differ and at the end of the day she is mine and I will do what I want to do.
		
Click to expand...

No offence but don't you care that there could possibly be something wrong with your pup?
Or that 4 hours and more is too long for a pup to go without toilet or company with only a short pop in from a neighbour?


----------



## hihosilver (19 February 2015)

sandi_84 said:



			No offence but don't you care that there could possibly be something wrong with your pup?
Or that 4 hours and more is too long for a pup to go without toilet or company with only a short pop in from a neighbour?
		
Click to expand...

No because she is fine. Been having a mad half hour where she has not stopped running and playing. No at the end of the day she will have to get used to it.


----------



## sandi_84 (19 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			No because she is fine. Been having a mad half hour where she has not stopped running and playing. No at the end of the day she will have to get used to it.
		
Click to expand...

Ok well to the first point you don't know if she's ok, you're not a vet and from the sounds of it she's sleeping far longer and more than I think is normal and that alone would warrant a vet check asap from me.

To the second I think that is just downright cruel  Poor pup


----------



## Leo Walker (19 February 2015)

I saw this earlier and knew how it was going to go. OP isnt interested in advice or rethinking what shes doing. She has a cute puppy and it will damn well do what she wants or else. After all if it doesnt work out she can just stick it on Gumtree free to a good home, cant she!


----------



## hihosilver (19 February 2015)

No I am not a vet, but not an idiot. She has just eaten a big bowl of food, run around for half an hour, gone to the toilet and now is snoozing. It sounds to me that you really want my puppy to be sick and me to be banged up for cruelty! get a life and butt out.


----------



## hihosilver (19 February 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			I saw this earlier and knew how it was going to go. OP isnt interested in advice or rethinking what shes doing. She has a cute puppy and it will damn well do what she wants or else. After all if it doesnt work out she can just stick it on Gumtree free to a good home, cant she! 

Click to expand...

yes I can do this- my puppy not yours.


----------



## Moomin1 (19 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			No I am not a vet, but not an idiot. She has just eaten a big bowl of food, run around for half an hour, gone to the toilet and now is snoozing. It sounds to me that you really want my puppy to be sick and me to be banged up for cruelty! get a life and butt out.
		
Click to expand...

No but from what I recall you are a teacher, therefore I find it quite shocking and worrying that you display such disregard and ignorance in all honesty.


----------



## Patchworkpony (19 February 2015)

There is no picture no ever will be - I don't believe this puppy exists. Just a wind up from a bored troll.


----------



## sandi_84 (19 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			It sounds to me that you really want my puppy to be sick and me to be banged up for cruelty! get a life and butt out.
		
Click to expand...

No actually I don't want your puppy to be sick, that's ridiculous and no I don't want you to be banged up for cruelty - also ridiculous - I was hoping you'd have got all the health test paperwork, your pup would be healthy and well and properly looked after.

I can't comment on whether she is well or not but I'd be concerned.
I do however think it is cruel to leave a pup alone for that length of time as I have already said. You unfortunately seem more concerned with the possession of this pup than it's welfare or you would have taken on board the advice given and had a re-think on the way you intend to keep her.
I am saddened by your attitude towards your pup and your general attitude on here. I really hope for the pup's sake everything works out and it is healthy and remains undamaged in your care.


----------



## hihosilver (19 February 2015)

Patchworkpony said:



			There is no picture no ever will be - I don't believe this puppy exists. Just a wind up from a bored troll.
		
Click to expand...

loads of photos!!! and I said quite happy for you to have breeders name or pm me


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 February 2015)

Do us all a favour and sling your hook, find another forum to wind up people, people like you make me sick and you are in possession of a precious little life which has to fit in with you no matter what, you dont take advice so dont post on here anymore, you have to be the most arrogant and contentious poster ever.


----------



## JulesRules (19 February 2015)

Gosh OP, you must be a sucker for punishment! A new puppy and a new horse all within a matter of days!


----------



## hihosilver (19 February 2015)

Dobiegirl said:



			Do us all a favour and sling your hook, find another forum to wind up people, people like you make me sick and you are in possession of a precious little life which has to fit in with you no matter what, you dont take advice so dont post on here anymore, you have to be the most arrogant and contentious poster ever.
		
Click to expand...

yes she has to fit in with my life-sorry but she is a puppy and a loved one in the warm fast asleep in a big warm bed with a bowl of water and toys by her side. Not dumped in a wood without food or chained without shelter. So leave me alone and I can post where and when I want


----------



## sandi_84 (19 February 2015)

Deleted as I really just don't think it'll help, unfortunately I believe this poster to be a lost cause in this case.

I really really hope the pup lives a long, happy and healthy life.


----------



## hihosilver (19 February 2015)

JulesRules said:



			Gosh OP, you must be a sucker for punishment! A new puppy and a new horse all within a matter of days!
		
Click to expand...

yes I have Foggy as well- I know I am so lucky- but even more so as I still have my daughter.


----------



## _GG_ (19 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			yes I have Foggy as well- I know I am so lucky- but even more so as I still have my daughter.
		
Click to expand...

Still have your daughter? What a strange thing to say!

Congratulations on the new puppy and new horse but please realise that people posting are doing so for the sake of your puppy. If you don't like that, fine...but it's not wrong for people to care about the welfare of your vulnerable young pup.


----------



## Patchworkpony (19 February 2015)

Why don't you put up some photos then as you say you have loads? Either this puppy doesn't exist or you must be very hard-hearted or perhaps just plain thick. OR maybe you really believe when you take on an animal (remember it has no choice) it fits round life at your convenience or it can go hang. The advice given on here is no more than we would all take on board if we loved our animal so take heed lady or you will soon become one of the 'baddies' of the animal owner world. YOU DO NOT LEAVE A PUPPY ON ITS OWN FOR HOURS AT A TIME - IT SIMPLY ISN'T FAIR. GOT THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty (19 February 2015)

GG - I think op meant that her daughter has not been at all well.

My pup spent most of the second day I had him asleep.  I put this down to stress of the move from his litter mates, change of scene, food etc.   All hell was let loose after, although he used to sleep a lot in between a few DIY projects.

I never gave him large meals though, but did what Patterdale on here did with her pups and free fed him, that way he never got that bloated uncomfy look.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 February 2015)

For a teacher, her lack of capitals and punctuation are very odd.

Hills Science Plan is extremely low protein/meat content. It is not recommended by anyone except the vets who have had half a day of training on nutrition for all species (according to a friend who qualified recently). Please look at the food stickies at the top of this board. 

I see she has now started to be rude and to tell people to get lost. Quel surprise!


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			yes she has to fit in with my life
		
Click to expand...

No, that's not how it goes, OP. You organise your life around the needs of your puppy. If you cannot manage this, you don't get one.. 

You have a lot on your plate, with your sick child, your teaching career, a new horse and a new puppy.


----------



## {97702} (19 February 2015)

There is a picture of the mythical puppy on the OPs profile page if you want to see it   Interesting photos on the OPs Photobucket account too.... yes, I am wasting time while I wait for my tea to cook


----------



## _GG_ (19 February 2015)

Smitty said:



			GG - I think op meant that her daughter has not been at all well.

My pup spent most of the second day I had him asleep.  I put this down to stress of the move from his litter mates, change of scene, food etc.   All hell was let loose after, although he used to sleep a lot in between a few DIY projects.

I never gave him large meals though, but did what Patterdale on here did with her pups and free fed him, that way he never got that bloated uncomfy look.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I see. I'm glad the daughter is well.


----------



## Teaselmeg (19 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			No because she is fine. Been having a mad half hour where she has not stopped running and playing. No at the end of the day she will have to get used to it.
		
Click to expand...

She is not a bike, a stuffed toy or a new car, she is a living breathing puppy who has needs. In 3 or 4 months time, when she is still not 100% housetrained, barks at cars or hides from strange dogs/people, maybe then you will realise that the people giving you advice on this and your previous threads were right. Puppies need daily regular human interaction, to go out and about and see the world and very regular visits outside to toilet.  

Please at least sign up for puppy classes, so she gets to meet other dogs and you have a trainer to talk to.


----------



## minesadouble (19 February 2015)

Lévrier;12818845 said:
			
		


			There is a picture of the mythical puppy on the OPs profile page if you want to see it   Interesting photos on the OPs Photobucket account too.... yes, I am wasting time while I wait for my tea to cook 

Click to expand...

Right - after brief visit to profile page am confused - hobbies - 'walking my dogs'??? I didn't think the OP had any other dogs :/


----------



## sandi_84 (19 February 2015)

Lévrier;12818845 said:
			
		


			There is a picture of the mythical puppy on the OPs profile page if you want to see it   Interesting photos on the OPs Photobucket account too.... yes, I am wasting time while I wait for my tea to cook 

Click to expand...

How do you mean interesting photos?


----------



## {97702} (19 February 2015)

sandi_84 said:



			How do you mean interesting photos?
		
Click to expand...

I couldnt work out how many horses were pictured.... but then I'm not very observant!  No puppy pictures on photobucket though, boo


----------



## sandi_84 (19 February 2015)

Ah i see


----------



## Bosworth (19 February 2015)

When I got Flodden as a puppy, i took him outside every hour for a pee, or poo. And he did one. He was housetrained from the start as i did this. Every single time he woke up, I took him outside for a wee. He ate several small meals a day, and went outside after every single meal. He was seen by the vet the third day I had him and had his first injections, I had all his health history from both his parents. He went everywhere with me, travelled in my car, met people, met close friends dogs. By 12 weeks he was going to puppy training, not doing much other than socialising in a controlled fashion and having fun. As a result I have a chilled laid back dog, who can deal with any situation he comes across, is totally house trained, no separation anxiety, no temperament issues, and no underlying health issues. 

Im afraid leaving a puppy for more than an hour at a time is going to cause you some serious house training issues, and behavioural issues. This are the most important developmental time for your puppy. How you treat it now sets up the animal you will have for the future. 

Im afraid I find your attitude incredibly ignorant, you have decided you want a fluffy little designer dog to fit in with your lifestyle, but are not prepared to ensure that puppy has the best start in life. As a teacher you have the whole of the summer off, that would be the time an intelligent person would buy a puppy. Time you could then dedicate to creating a healthy, sane and well balanced pup.  And relying on a neighbour is not going to work. What happens when they go away, get sick, have appointments, do you think your puppy will take priority in their life. A dog is for life, not just for the puppy breath, cuddles, and fluffydom. I hope I am wrong, but I see so so many dogs in rescue who have had a start in life that you are planning for your poor puppy.


----------



## Carefreegirl (19 February 2015)

I'd be happy for Poppy to sleep for 4 minutes let alone 4 hours :wink3:


----------



## JulesRules (19 February 2015)

Rather you than me OP. As exciting as getting a new dog or horse is, I also find it really stressful while they settle. I could never cope with 2 new additions in the same week, especially with all the attention a young pup needs. 
 I reckon getting a new horse should rate in the list of most stressful things along with moving house and getting married.


----------



## Moomin1 (19 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			No because she is fine. Been having a mad half hour where she has not stopped running and playing. No at the end of the day she will have to get used to it.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough.  I hope in that case you will get used to the fact that there is a very real possibility that your home will be wrecked, or worse, your daughter or you may end up getting bitten.


----------



## hihosilver (20 February 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			Fair enough.  I hope in that case you will get used to the fact that there is a very real possibility that your home will be wrecked, or worse, your daughter or you may end up getting bitten.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so. She is such a loving puppy.


----------



## hihosilver (20 February 2015)

JulesRules said:



			Rather you than me OP. As exciting as getting a new dog or horse is, I also find it really stressful while they settle. I could never cope with 2 new additions in the same week, especially with all the attention a young pup needs. 
 I reckon getting a new horse should rate in the list of most stressful things along with moving house and getting married.
		
Click to expand...

Really? to me the most stress I have felt is when not knowing if my 8 year old daughter would survive the night. Foggy is staying where he is and is on full livery  so no stress- I don't have to do anything just ride when I want to,


----------



## blackcob (20 February 2015)

This week I met a puppy, one of the 'designer' poodle crosses, bought from an advert on Gumtree. The new owner mentioned that she was a bit worried about the situation she'd bought the puppy from because as well as the poodle cross puppies there was a litter of puppies from another breed and an adult dog of a third different breed in the same house. All were in squalid conditions, the pups were dirty and in poor condition. Mum was not there but she was happy with the explanation given that she'd been sent to a friend's house while the pups were being weaned as this seemed reasonable. KC registration papers for dad were produced but no photos were available and nothing was shown for the absent mum.

The lady was shocked and upset when we gently suggested that this is a common front for puppy farming and that the pup's mum was likely never on the premises. Apart from producing an alarming amount of worms in the first few weeks pup now appears healthy and well and is obviously loved and cared for. 

However, the new owner is struggling a bit with house and crate training, separation anxiety etc. - we suggested various ways of helping with this but it boiled down to the fact that the puppy seems to be spending a lot of time alone due to working hours and therefore the struggle is likely to continue. 

As much as I'd love to call troll I see this situation come about all the time so am quite prepared to believe the OP has obtained a puppy from a dodgy BYB and is leaving it alone all day. Unfortunately unlike the lady I met she doesn't seem to want to educate herself about it...


----------



## puppystitch (20 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			Foggy is staying where he is and is on full livery  so no stress- I don't have to do anything just ride when I want to,
		
Click to expand...

Totally not getting involved but here you say Foggy is staying where he is, and in your other thread you say:

He came today!! so happy as he arrived really chilled x

If he's staying where he is, how did he also arrive really chilled? 

The average poster would have given up this battle pages ago.


----------



## hihosilver (20 February 2015)

puppystitch said:



			Totally not getting involved but here you say Foggy is staying where he is, and in your other thread you say:

He came today!! so happy as he arrived really chilled x

If he's staying where he is, how did he also arrive really chilled? 

The average poster would have given up this battle pages ago.
		
Click to expand...

He is staying where he is with a good friend of mine who does full livery which includes exercise and competing him. It was only going to be for a month but have decided to leave him with her till May/June. He is only 4 r 5 so I really want him to be out and about as much as possible.


----------



## Fools Motto (20 February 2015)

How old are you OP?


----------



## hihosilver (20 February 2015)

Fools Motto said:



			How old are you OP?
		
Click to expand...

why? That's a bit personal!


----------



## NellRosk (20 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			why? That's a bit personal!
		
Click to expand...

Because you sound like a petulant child..


----------



## hihosilver (20 February 2015)

NellRosk said:



			Because you sound like a petulant child..
		
Click to expand...

Adult with a child and full time Teacher.


----------



## Moomin1 (20 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			He is only 4 r 5 so I really want him to be out and about as much as possible.
		
Click to expand...

Shame the same can't be said for your puppy.


----------



## Fools Motto (20 February 2015)

I asked you age because for the life of me, can't understand how you can be so grown up with child, (assuming you are a home owner too) money to buy horse, pay full livery (full competition livery at that), buy puppy, and be a teacher, yet your English, and remarks on this thread suggest you are a teenager on half term!!?  I wander what subjects you teach, and the salary you gain from it. Generally, teachers don't earn that much to have the privileges that you do.
On a side note, I am honestly glad that your daughter is well enough now to enjoy the puppy, and hope she remains so. It is never nice in any way to have a sick child.


----------



## hihosilver (20 February 2015)

Fools Motto said:



			I asked you age because for the life of me, can't understand how you can be so grown up with child, (assuming you are a home owner too) money to buy horse, pay full livery (full competition livery at that), buy puppy, and be a teacher, yet your English, and remarks on this thread suggest you are a teenager on half term!!?  I wander what subjects you teach, and the salary you gain from it. Generally, teachers don't earn that much to have the privileges that you do.
On a side note, I am honestly glad that your daughter is well enough now to enjoy the puppy, and hope she remains so. It is never nice in any way to have a sick child.
		
Click to expand...

yes I am a home owner. You are right Teachers don't earn a huge amount although I am on upper pay scale and have a TLR for being the maths coordinator. So a fairly decent salary. I am not rich but have been able to save for a rainy day when I was younger. I don't have a mortgage as my parents brought me my house 12 years ago. My parents had a good business and they have always looked after me. They look after my daughter a lot and will happily have Cariad when I am on holiday. My daughter still has lots of hospital visits and may have to have heart surgery at some point.


----------



## MyBoyChe (20 February 2015)

Assuming that the OP is not a troll, I can only hope that her students do not have the same attitude to ignoring every sound bit of advice they receive from her, as she has.  The future of GB is in their hands, God help us all!


----------



## PucciNPoni (20 February 2015)




----------



## hihosilver (20 February 2015)

MyBoyChe said:



			Assuming that the OP is not a troll, I can only hope that her students do not have the same attitude to ignoring every sound bit of advice they receive from her, as she has.  The future of GB is in their hands, God help us all!
		
Click to expand...

Outstanding Teacher.


----------



## springtime1331 (20 February 2015)

Well OP, I just don't know how you fit it all in! I'm a Head of Department and work pretty much all evening. Luckily, my husband takes care of the dogs and I ride and see my horse in the morning before work. I remember reading on your other thread that you're home at 4.30pm then spend hours up the yard. How do you do it?


----------



## Tern (20 February 2015)

I feel sorry for the blooming puppy.

When I first got my labrador for the first year or so he wasn't left alone, he came to the yard with his brother and was free to go wherever he wanted for most parts but he was made to stay in the office for first few months but went out every hour for a wee and/or poo.

Why couldn't you have waited until summer holidays?

Simple, you saw ickle cute fluffy puppy that cost you a bomb when it is basically a mongrel and you didn't think about the puppy's welfare - all you thought about was that you and your daughter wanted it. You probably have not health tests done and didn't even see the parents. If the breeder was a good one they wouldn't have let you have it.. they probably didn't ask any questions though did they?!


----------



## MyBoyChe (20 February 2015)

So, OP, if your students came to you for advice and you gave them the benefit of your advice based on your experience, and they also received the same advice from other respected professionals, those students then chose to ignore the advice and decided they know a better way and everyone else is wrong, would you not question their common sense?


----------



## ester (20 February 2015)

Poor puppy!

How come you don't know if your horse is 4 or 5?!?


----------



## PucciNPoni (20 February 2015)

ester said:



			Poor puppy!

How come you don't know if your horse is 4 or 5?!?
		
Click to expand...

I thought she meant 4 rising 5


----------



## hihosilver (20 February 2015)

MyBoyChe said:



			So, OP, if your students came to you for advice and you gave them the benefit of your advice based on your experience, and they also received the same advice from other respected professionals, those students then chose to ignore the advice and decided they know a better way and everyone else is wrong, would you not question their common sense?
		
Click to expand...


No of course not. However, puppy asleep next to me. Fed, happy and warm.


----------



## ester (20 February 2015)

I don't think it is while you are there thst people think is the problem ....


----------



## Baileybones (20 February 2015)

ester said:



			I don't think it is while you are there thst people think is the problem ....
		
Click to expand...

Jury is out on that one.......


----------



## Tern (20 February 2015)

Schools go back in three days. When do you estimate this dog to be toilet trained?


----------



## minesadouble (20 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			yes I am a home owner. You are right Teachers don't earn a huge amount although I am on upper pay scale and have a TLR for being the maths coordinator. So a fairly decent salary. I am not rich but have been able to save for a rainy day when I was younger. I don't have a mortgage as my parents brought me my house 12 years ago. My parents had a good business and they have always looked after me. They look after my daughter a lot and will happily have Cariad when I am on holiday. My daughter still has lots of hospital visits and may have to have heart surgery at some point.
		
Click to expand...

A Teacher??? Really??Where did your parents 'bring' your house from??? My youngest are 5 and 7 and they both know the difference between 'bought' and 'brought'!!


----------



## Alec Swan (20 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			Outstanding Teacher.
		
Click to expand...

With perhaps not the greatest ability in the second sector of teaching,  that being the ability to assimilate knowledge,  it would seem.

I'd also remind you of the old adage,  that 'Self praise is no recommendation,  at all'.

Alec.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			Adult with a child and full time Teacher.
		
Click to expand...

Although you say part time in your profile. Interesting. 



hihosilver said:



			Outstanding Teacher.
		
Click to expand...

Says who, given that OFSTED no longer grade individuals? 

I'm enjoying this thread, as no doubt is the OP, who is a massive attention seeker. Everything she writes is designed to wind us all up. If she really has got a puppy, then she's clearly thoughtless and hasn't a clue what hard work puppies are.


----------



## hihosilver (20 February 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			Although you say part time in your profile. Interesting. 



Says who, given that OFSTED no longer grade individuals? 

I'm enjoying this thread, as no doubt is the OP, who is a massive attention seeker. Everything she writes is designed to wind us all up. If she really has got a puppy, then she's clearly thoughtless and hasn't a clue what hard work puppies are.[/QUO

I thought so after all your comments but she has been a angel
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Moomin1 (20 February 2015)

hihosilver said:





cinnamontoast said:



			Although you say part time in your profile. Interesting. 



Says who, given that OFSTED no longer grade individuals? 

I'm enjoying this thread, as no doubt is the OP, who is a massive attention seeker. Everything she writes is designed to wind us all up. If she really has got a puppy, then she's clearly thoughtless and hasn't a clue what hard work puppies are.[/QUO

I thought so after all your comments but she has been a angel
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean 'an' angel?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## hihosilver (20 February 2015)

Moomin1 said:





hihosilver said:



			Do you mean 'an' angel?
		
Click to expand...

yes an angel. My angel that no one can take away from me.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## hihosilver (20 February 2015)

ester said:



			Poor puppy!

How come you don't know if your horse is 4 or 5?!?
		
Click to expand...

4 rising 5!


----------



## Tern (20 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			yes an angel. My angel that no one can take away from me.
		
Click to expand...


Actually, RSPCA could..


----------



## bertin12 (20 February 2015)

Tern said:



			Actually, RSPCA could..
		
Click to expand...

Desperately trying not to get involved with this thread but this is very true!!


----------



## hihosilver (20 February 2015)

Tern said:



			Actually, RSPCA could..
		
Click to expand...

so call them.


----------



## Tern (20 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			so call them.
		
Click to expand...

I don't wish to.. 
1. Your puppy has only just come home so isn't a toast rack.. and hopefully won't be. 
2. Even if I did they wouldn't go see you until she was dumped outside about to die.
3. I was only stating that in fact RSPCA could take your dog away.. so yes, people can take them away from you.


----------



## {97702} (20 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			so call them.
		
Click to expand...

Good grief you need some serious help hihosilver.... either you are a major troll or you are seriously misguided about your treatment of your poor new puppy


----------



## blackcob (20 February 2015)

As earlier I was quite prepared to believe that there is actually a puppy, people really can be that naive - but the subsequent breathtaking arrogance is surely all troll...


----------



## cava14una (20 February 2015)

The first few days are the honeymoon period especially as you are on holiday. Once real life kicks in again and the puppy is being left with no company or stimulation that's when bitey naughty puppy sets in and the going gets tough. 

I truely don't understand how a puppy can be housetrained with no one at home or visiting regularly at least every hour. Also she will still need feeding throughout the day. 

I really hope the pup is ok and it goes well but I fear there will be very hard things to deal with, Is she going to be caged? Not ideal to be in cage for so long but much safer for her


----------



## _GG_ (20 February 2015)

I'm wondering who may have been banned from here before November 2010 and is just having a jolly good laugh?


----------



## {97702} (20 February 2015)

_GG_ said:



			I'm wondering who may have been banned from here before November 2010 and is just having a jolly good laugh?
		
Click to expand...

Name names GG I wasn't posting on here much in November 2010


----------



## _GG_ (20 February 2015)

Lévrier;12820596 said:
			
		


			Name names GG I wasn't posting on here much in November 2010 

Click to expand...

No idea. I'm useless at knowing stuff like that, but I cannot imagine any normal person posting in the manner the OP is without it being done for some form of fun. Banned members do often like to come back on and play wind up. This could just be a long game player.

Who knows. I don't normally like thinking, let alone saying things like that, but this is becoming a very very odd thread.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 February 2015)

And gives teachers a bad name! Some of us can punctuate, you know and even use capitals.


----------



## Tern (20 February 2015)

_GG_ said:



			No idea. I'm useless at knowing stuff like that, but I cannot imagine any normal person posting in the manner the OP is without it being done for some form of fun. Banned members do often like to come back on and play wind up. This could just be a long game player.

Who knows. I don't normally like thinking, let alone saying things like that, but this is becoming a very very odd thread.
		
Click to expand...

I would love to think it was a troll GG.. but I think it is more somone in the fluffy puppy world who is as ignorant so and so.. Man I would hate her to teach me anything!

Probably just a kid on half term.

ETA: Just looked at OP's previous threads.. she had a horse that apparently lost a lot of weight and got ulcers in 8 hours. And numerous horsies too..


----------



## _GG_ (20 February 2015)

Of course...half term!


----------



## Dobiegirl (20 February 2015)

_GG_ said:



			Of course...half term!
		
Click to expand...

No, unfortunately the op has posted at other times, the posts have always been on controversial subjects, you can guarantee the next one will her bemoaning the fact her puppy is constantly biting. I just hope she is a troll as its heartbreaking to think that poor little puppy  is going to suffer in isolation and is going to be either sold on gumtree or handed into a rescue.


----------



## RunToEarth (21 February 2015)

OP - just sit and look at your lovely little puppy. 

Play thing, expensive toy for your daughter, another dimension to your life, dog. 

You are her entire life. Every single day she relies on you not only to feed, water and exercise her, but to stimulate her mind and make her life even a little bit of what yours is. 

She is a puppy, she cannot fit around your life, you have to fit around hers, as I am sure you will appreciate having already pro created and presumably had a small being rely totally on you. 

It breaks my heart that people can treat their pets as an annex to their own happiness. You might make mistakes with her puppy training, and her diet, and those things can be fixed, but keeping her in a routine which leaves her alone for large parts of the day will do damage which is very difficult to reverse. Do right by her and make sure she has company for a great deal longer than your few days off. You are all that puppy has in the world, and if your posts are genuine, that terrifies me.


----------



## Beausmate (21 February 2015)

Thought the pup came from a breeder in Essex, not Exmouth.....? 

http://www.friday-ad.co.uk/exmouth/...-breeds-of-dogs/f3-cavachon-puppies-YI503O06B


----------



## Booboos (21 February 2015)

She does sound like a troll and fairly ignorant about aspects of her own supposed life.

Sadly the situation regarding the puppy is not implausible. There are quite a few similar posts on Mumsnet. A year later they all come back with how the dog now has multiple behavioural problems, they underestimated the work involved, cannot afford a behaviourist, and they have children so their primary responsibility is to their children so the puppy has to go.


----------



## hihosilver (21 February 2015)

cava14una said:



			The first few days are the honeymoon period especially as you are on holiday. Once real life kicks in again and the puppy is being left with no company or stimulation that's when bitey naughty puppy sets in and the going gets tough. 

I truely don't understand how a puppy can be housetrained with no one at home or visiting regularly at least every hour. Also she will still need feeding throughout the day. 

I really hope the pup is ok and it goes well but I fear there will be very hard things to deal with, Is she going to be caged? Not ideal to be in cage for so long but much safer for her
		
Click to expand...

She is going to be in the kitchen with her bed and toys.  She is actually very good about using the training pads. She wont be house trained she is only 8 weeks old. However I will have 2 weeks off at Easter- in 5 weeks time. She is such a laid back puppy nothing seems to phase her and she slept from 11pm and I got up at 6am to feed her this morning. We have visitors coming today to see her. She loves people and gets very excited.


----------



## MurphysMinder (21 February 2015)

You don't give up do you OP


----------



## hihosilver (21 February 2015)

MurphysMinder said:



			You don't give up do you OP 

Click to expand...

What do you mean? give up what? I just wanted to tell everyone on here about my new puppy. I  didn't mean to cause offence!


----------



## s4sugar (21 February 2015)

Beausmate said:



			Thought the pup came from a breeder in Essex, not Exmouth.....? 

http://www.friday-ad.co.uk/exmouth/...-breeds-of-dogs/f3-cavachon-puppies-YI503O06B

Click to expand...

Well spotted Beausmate!


----------



## Dobiegirl (21 February 2015)

s4sugar said:



			Well spotted Beausmate!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, give the girl a medal.


OP you've been rumbled, give it up and clear off, go and torment another forum.


----------



## hihosilver (21 February 2015)

s4sugar said:



			Well spotted Beausmate!
		
Click to expand...

She did come from a breeder in Essex. I was going to post a video of her and photos of her but sadly I am worried with everyone saying the RSPCA could take her off me. I have had enough of all the bullies. I am not a troll and the breeder in Essex has been great. I am sure if I asked you could call her.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 February 2015)

£650 for a cross breed?! I can get a FTCH springer, champions throughout the pedigree for £200 less, did, in fact, for my bil last year. Blimey, I'm in the wrong job! 

Excellent spot, Beausmate, confirms that (hopefully) this is a troll, what with her multiple horses and so on and her inability to spell or keep her story straight about how much she works. Allegedly she teaches SEN students, yet can't punctuate or use capitals. Scary!


----------



## hihosilver (21 February 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			£650 for a cross breed?! I can get a FTCH springer, champions throughout the pedigree for £200 less, did, in fact, for my bil last year. Blimey, I'm in the wrong job! 

Excellent spot, Beausmate, confirms that (hopefully) this is a troll, what with her multiple horses and so on and her inability to spell or keep her story straight about how much she works. Allegedly she teaches SEN students, yet can't punctuate or use capitals. Scary! 





Click to expand...

ha that is funny! When I did my profile that was 5 years ago. I was working part time with SEN children. Fast forward 5 years and I am now a full time class Teacher.  I don't have multiple horses but have had
1. A coloured mare-PTS
2. A mare sold 
3. A gelding sold to a eventing home

Currently I have 2 boys. One is on loan to my sharer. The other I have had just over a week. He is on competition livery. I have a sister who lives in Scotland and I sometimes take hers and she takes mine if I need winter or summer grazing as she has loads of land. My sister breeds horses although has not had a foal for 2 years. New horse is going to go eventing and possibly be sold.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 February 2015)

Explain why you have stolen a picture of a random puppy from a breeder in Exmouth. I don't think that breeder would be very happy that you have nicked a picture as though it were yours. Your explanation about being worried the puppy will be taken is tosh. Do also explain why your punctuation etc is so poor.

You move horses between Essex and Scotland regularly?!


----------



## hihosilver (21 February 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			Explain why you have stolen a picture of a random puppy from a breeder in Exmouth. I don't think that breeder would be very happy that you have nicked a picture as though it were yours. Your explanation about being worried the puppy will be taken is tosh. Do also explain why your punctuation etc is so poor.

You move horses between Essex and Scotland regularly?!
		
Click to expand...

I never said it was a picture of my puppy though did I?
I don't know why my punctuation is poor I do need glasses though and never wear them. 

We use Gilles and no not that regularly just if my sister needs a horse to be sold or see a bit more. It is really remote where she lives. I have sent mine to winter out there as she has shelters and lots of land. Especially if the horse has a injury and needs 6 months off.


----------



## Alec Swan (21 February 2015)

Beausmate said:



			Thought the pup came from a breeder in Essex, not Exmouth.....? 

http://www.friday-ad.co.uk/exmouth/...-breeds-of-dogs/f3-cavachon-puppies-YI503O06B

Click to expand...

'Oh what a tangled web we weave,  when first we practice to deceive'!  Not too sure about 'First',  but there we are! 

Alec.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 February 2015)




----------



## Emsarr (21 February 2015)

I came here to look at cute puppy pics...Maybe not ey?


----------



## Leo Walker (21 February 2015)

Beausmate said:



			Thought the pup came from a breeder in Essex, not Exmouth.....? 

http://www.friday-ad.co.uk/exmouth/...-breeds-of-dogs/f3-cavachon-puppies-YI503O06B

Click to expand...

They puppy is a bitch and that ad is for dogs only. Something doesnt add up!


----------



## Moomin1 (21 February 2015)

If you are a troll OP then there is something very amiss with you to include a seriously ill child in it all.


----------



## Dobiegirl (21 February 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			They puppy is a bitch and that ad is for dogs only. Something doesnt add up!
		
Click to expand...

Its the photo you need to look at, its the same as on the OPs profile.


----------



## hihosilver (21 February 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			If you are a troll OP then there is something very amiss with you to include a seriously ill child in it all.
		
Click to expand...

As if I would do that. She is ill and very real.


----------



## NellRosk (21 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			As if I would do that. She is ill and very real.
		
Click to expand...

I think the only ill thing here is your head


----------



## galaxy (21 February 2015)

I am so relieved this whole thing is a work of fiction!!! Some people are so odd?? Seriously need to get something more constructive going on in your life op than come on here and make up stories like this!

Now it has been shown that you stole another persons photo of a puppy, no one is going to believe you btw.... Just in case you thought people might.....


----------



## GeeGeeboy (21 February 2015)

The easiest way for you to prove you're not a troll OP is to post a few photos of your pup.


----------



## sandi_84 (21 February 2015)

So why would you steal a picture from a breeders ad to use as your profile pic? :confused3:

Seriously rethinking my statement that I believed you were for real. If you are I honestly don't think you are quite right and apart from that your general combative and childish attitude coupled with your complete lack of understanding as to punctuation  (which you don't need to see in order to know where to put it. Especially if you are a teacher! It's not like you should need a multiple choice chart or anything!), spelling and grammar would mean that if I had kids I sure as hell wouldn't want you teaching them!

Really don't get the pleasure trolls take from stressing out other people it's really very very weird behavior that makes me wonder if there are underlying mental issues. If there are I would seriously consider getting help - I mean that in a nice way.


----------



## Tern (21 February 2015)

Well done beausmate - I was going to search her pp picture last night actually but couldn't find it in bigger form!

OP, put a video up for us if she is so real.


----------



## hihosilver (21 February 2015)

sandi_84 said:



			So why would you steal a picture from a breeders ad to use as your profile pic? :confused3:

Seriously rethinking my statement that I believed you were for real. If you are I honestly don't think you are quite right and apart from that your general combative and childish attitude coupled with your complete lack of understanding as to punctuation  (which you don't need to see in order to know where to put it. Especially if you are a teacher! It's not like you should need a multiple choice chart or anything!), spelling and grammar would mean that if I had kids I sure as hell wouldn't want you teaching them!

Really don't get the pleasure trolls take from stressing out other people it's really very very weird behavior that makes me wonder if there are underlying mental issues. If there are I would seriously consider getting help - I mean that in a nice way.
		
Click to expand...

You know what I don't care if you think I am not real.  I am surprised though that you continue to post and write long posts! I wouldn't bother if I thought I was writing to a troll. You must be bored.


----------



## s4sugar (21 February 2015)

Ok I have Popcorn for this evenings instament. 
Isn't it about now that new accounts pop up saying how wonderful the OP & her puppy are?

I do have to ask though, do you have a congential deformity or have you have a traumatic injury to your hands?


----------



## SpringArising (21 February 2015)

Honestly, what is the point in this thread? 

There are some ridiculous, petty replies on here. If everyone is so sure OP is a troll, why are you still replying? If you're so bothered about trolling, don't fuel the fire.


----------



## hihosilver (21 February 2015)

s4sugar said:



			Ok I have Popcorn for this evenings instament. 
Isn't it about now that new accounts pop up saying how wonderful the OP & her puppy are?

I do have to ask though, do you have a congential deformity or have you have a traumatic injury to your hands?
		
Click to expand...

That's a personal question but FYI I have arthritis in my hands.


----------



## hihosilver (21 February 2015)

GeeGeeboy said:



			The easiest way for you to prove you're not a troll OP is to post a few photos of your pup.
		
Click to expand...

yes that was my intention. However, now I am not sure I want to post anything to yet again be slated. Cariad has been sick this afternoon and sleeping a lot so a bit worried about her. Although she was fine this morning.


----------



## hihosilver (21 February 2015)

SpringArising said:



			Honestly, what is the point in this thread? 

There are some ridiculous, petty replies on here. If everyone is so sure OP is a troll, why are you still replying? If you're so bothered about trolling, don't fuel the fire.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that is what I said if they think I am a troll why bother replying?  I don't know why I am bothering either. I have nothing to prove.


----------



## sandi_84 (21 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			You know what I don't care if you think I am not real.  I am surprised though that you continue to post and write long posts! I wouldn't bother if I thought I was writing to a troll. You must be bored.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I was bored, got home from work and had some time to kill so I did what I usually do - go on HHO.

Still not sure why you would take a breeders picture and post it as your profile pic though :confused3:

As to my long posts well I tend to ramble on. It says so in my sig. I'm like that in real life too 

Initially if you'll look back to the start (ish) of this thread I stated that I did believe you were for real. I tried to offer you some advice in a non threatening way which I had hoped would maybe get you to see things in a different way but then you got on your high horse at me too.

Now I'm having my doubts due to your attitude as I have already said. However I am still living in hope however that if you are for real that you will maybe see sense and take some of the advice mentioned in the previous pages especially now you say your pup is not well.

Springfeather, it's possible the OP is a troll. However if it turns out that the OP is in fact for real I think some people (myself included) are posting in hopes that the OP will wise up, get the pup to a vet and make alternative arrangements for the pups day to day care - which as far as we know from what the OP has said are very sadly inadequate for a young dog.
I still can't make my mind up whether she *is* for real or not. In a strange way I am hoping she is because if not then a poor little dog is going to be in for an unpleasant time being left alone for long periods of time with no company and inadequate toilet breaks for a dog of it's age.


----------



## SpringArising (21 February 2015)

sandi_84 said:



			Springfeather, it's possible the OP is a troll. However if it turns out that the OP is in fact for real I think some people (myself included) are posting in hopes that the OP will wise up, get the pup to a vet and make alternative arrangements for the pups day to day care - which as far as we know from what the OP has said are very sadly inadequate for a young dog.
I still can't make my mind up whether she *is* for real or not. In a strange way I am hoping she is because if not then a poor little dog is going to be in for an unpleasant time being left alone for long periods of time with no company and inadequate toilet breaks for a dog of it's age.
		
Click to expand...

I think you mean me. SpringFeather is a different user. 

My point is that this is either a troll or it isn't. If it is, then great. They must be very happy with the attention they have been given by everyone. 

It it's not, then what? They have bought a mongrel who's going to be at home for a few long spells throughout the day. OK, it's not ideal. We know that. It's been said ten times over. BUT, rescue centres won't do anything. Why? Because the puppy's in a warm, dry place, in a family environment, with a belly full of food and a bed to sleep in. 

The OP has said someone is going to look in on the puppy at lunch. 

As I said, I don't necessarily agree and I don't understand why you'd get a puppy if you're going to be out all day. But if the OP has a dog who's still crapping on the floor at a year old because it didn't get trained properly, that's her doing. This thread is more about who first called troll than about being helpful.


----------



## sandi_84 (21 February 2015)

SpringArising said:



			I think you mean me. SpringFeather is a different user. 

My point is that this is either a troll or it isn't. If it is, then great. They must be very happy with the attention they have been given by everyone. 

It it's not, then what? They have bought a mongrel who's going to be at home for a few long spells throughout the day. OK, it's not ideal. We know that. It's been said ten times over. BUT, rescue centres won't do anything. Why? Because the puppy's in a warm, dry place, in a family environment, with a belly full of food and a bed to sleep in. 

The OP has said someone is going to look in on the puppy at lunch. 

As I said, I don't necessarily agree and I don't understand why you'd get a puppy if you're going to be out all day. But if the OP has a dog who's still crapping on the floor at a year old because it didn't get trained properly, that's her doing. This thread is more about who first called troll than about being helpful.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry sorry!  My brain is dead this evening! Just realised my mistake before you posted again 

Yes I understand that a rescue wouldn't do anything (nor was I the one who mentioned rescues - not that that's what you're saying) but I was really really hoping that the OP would change how she was planning on keeping the dog and yes it would be her doing if she ends up with an unruly not toilet trained adult dog. But I honestly do think that leaving a pup for such long periods of time is cruel and I do believe it will be detrimental to the dog's overall quality of life.

It may or may not make a difference to the OP's way of thinking but hopefully even if she has been a bit brash and childish on forum, off forum she might have food for thought. Maybe even in a couple of days she might come back and say she has had the pup to the vet (who hopefully will give her a clean bill of health) and have made alternative plans for the pup during working hours / seeing to her horse(s?) wherever she is when she's not at home and most on this thread will heave a sigh of relief. In my case I'd applaud her for thinking sensibly about her options, changing what she was originally planning and doing what is right for the dog instead of what is right for her. IMO that would be a great outcome.

At the end of the day if she is attention seeking and trolling then yes we are playing right into her hands but if there is a real dog out there then people are trying to help - and getting understandably frustrated at someone who seems to be so dismissive of the collective experience and sound advice that HHO has to offer.


----------



## hihosilver (21 February 2015)

sandi_84 said:



			Sorry sorry!  My brain is dead this evening! Just realised my mistake before you posted again 

Yes I understand that a rescue wouldn't do anything (nor was I the one who mentioned rescues - not that that's what you're saying) but I was really really hoping that the OP would change how she was planning on keeping the dog and yes it would be her doing if she ends up with an unruly not toilet trained adult dog. But I honestly do think that leaving a pup for such long periods of time is cruel and I do believe it will be detrimental to the dog's overall quality of life.

It may or may not make a difference to the OP's way of thinking but hopefully even if she has been a bit brash and childish on forum, off forum she might have food for thought. Maybe even in a couple of days she might come back and say she has had the pup to the vet (who hopefully will give her a clean bill of health) and have made alternative plans for the pup during working hours / seeing to her horse(s?) wherever she is when she's not at home and most on this thread will heave a sigh of relief. In my case I'd applaud her for thinking sensibly about her options, changing what she was originally planning and doing what is right for the dog instead of what is right for her. IMO that would be a great outcome.

At the end of the day if she is attention seeking and trolling then yes we are playing right into her hands but if there is a real dog out there then people are trying to help - and getting understandably frustrated at someone who seems to be so dismissive of the collective experience and sound advice that HHO has to offer.[/QUO

yes. I have no doubt that you have Cariads best interest at heart. However, she is great little puppy and very loved. I am intending to take her to puppy training classes. Unfortunately she is a bit poorly tonight but she has had lots of visitors today so just tired I think.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Amymay (21 February 2015)

Poor little mite.  Does she have a temperature and is she pale?


----------



## hihosilver (21 February 2015)

amymay said:



			Poor little mite.  Does she have a temperature and is she pale?
		
Click to expand...

She feels very hot. She has been sick but has just drunk a bowl of water. I have called the emergency vet who is phoning me in half and hour. I think she just got over excited today.


----------



## Kaylum (21 February 2015)

Has she been wormed by yourself ignore what the breeder says has been done. Worming a pup is very important but the vet should advise you on that if you ask x


----------



## Moomin1 (21 February 2015)

Ha.  Well OP, if you are not a troll, then I would keep your fingers and toes crossed that your dog doesn't have parvo.  A typical puppy farm outcome.  

However, I just think you are trolling.


----------



## Leo Walker (21 February 2015)

Dobiegirl said:



			Its the photo you need to look at, its the same as on the OPs profile.
		
Click to expand...

No I know, thats what I meant. Shes using a photo of a dog puppy and hers is a bitch, so clearly a stolen photo at the very least!


----------



## hihosilver (21 February 2015)

Kaylum said:



			Has she been wormed by yourself ignore what the breeder says has been done. Worming a pup is very important but the vet should advise you on that if you ask x
		
Click to expand...

No not wormed her.  Will ask when vet phones me.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (21 February 2015)

How does she seem now OP? 
Hope she's OK x


----------



## Dobiegirl (21 February 2015)

Hows your sister op is she still in Scotland or is she in France now?


----------



## {97702} (21 February 2015)

Dobiegirl said:



			Hows your sister op is she still in Scotland or is she in France now?
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ha    What do you bet the puppy tragically loses it's non-existent life now.... and no folks, I am not being harsh, the puppy DOES NOT EXIST


----------



## Tern (21 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			That's a personal question
		
Click to expand...

Going slightly off topic but it really wasn't.. not like she was asking how much you weighed.


----------



## hihosilver (21 February 2015)

Dobiegirl said:



			Hows your sister op is she still in Scotland or is she in France now?
		
Click to expand...

Confused here? My sister is in Aberdeen. Never been in France.


----------



## Moomin1 (21 February 2015)

What did the emergency vet say?


----------



## hihosilver (21 February 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			How does she seem now OP? 
Hope she's OK x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your concern. She is a bit brighter. Vet told me to keep her warm and he will come out if she gets worse.


----------



## {97702} (21 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			thanks for your concern. She is a bit brighter. Vet told me to keep her warm and he will come out if she gets worse.
		
Click to expand...

PMSL!!!!


----------



## Moomin1 (21 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			Thanks for your concern. She is a bit brighter. Vet told me to keep her warm and he will come out if she gets worse.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Your vet told you to 'keep an already warm pup who has been sick and is basically from a puppy farm, warm?'.


----------



## hihosilver (21 February 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			Really? Your vet told you to 'keep an already warm pup who has been sick and is basically from a puppy farm, warm?'.[/Q

He did ask me to check for gum colour and I have to phone him again, he will come out if she is still lethargic.  She is not from a puppy farm.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Moomin1 (21 February 2015)

hihosilver said:





Moomin1 said:



			Really? Your vet told you to 'keep an already warm pup who has been sick and is basically from a puppy farm, warm?'.[/Q

He did ask me to check for gum colour and I have to phone him again, he will come out if she is still lethargic.  She is not from a puppy farm.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, she basically is.  At the very least she's from an unscrupulous mongrel breeder, which is pretty much the same thing as far as welfare goes.

I would change vets OP.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## hihosilver (21 February 2015)

Moomin1 said:





hihosilver said:



			Yeah, she basically is.  At the very least she's from an unscrupulous mongrel breeder, which is pretty much the same thing as far as welfare goes.

I would change vets OP.
		
Click to expand...

Emergency vet is now coming out.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MurphysMinder (21 February 2015)

So impressed an on call vet is coming out to a pup rather than you taking the pup in.


----------



## {97702} (21 February 2015)

MurphysMinder said:



			So impressed an on call vet is coming out to a pup rather than you taking the pup in.
		
Click to expand...

I expect the vet is popping round for a cup of tea as there is no puppy to see


----------



## MurphysMinder (21 February 2015)

Quite likely Levrier!


----------



## Moomin1 (21 February 2015)

hihosilver said:





Moomin1 said:



			Emergency vet is now coming out.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, what a quick change of events.  I expect your puppy will be seriously ill on a drip next..
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dobiegirl (21 February 2015)

MurphysMinder said:



			So impressed an on call vet is coming out to a pup rather than you taking the pup in.
		
Click to expand...

This has to be a first, Ive never heard of this before.


----------



## Moomin1 (21 February 2015)

In all fairness, some vets don't want people bringing suspected parvo pups in out of hours, which I think is a bit ludicrous because if they visit them and find they are parvo they are going to have to hospitalise them in most cases anyway, unless the pup is too far gone.


----------



## ester (21 February 2015)

Brilliant! Story of woe of dead pup to follow and then there won't be any more story for the op to try and keep track of or photos to take- because obv everyone can tell where you live if you post photos of dogs on the Internet you know


----------



## Leo Walker (21 February 2015)

ester said:



			Brilliant! Story of woe of dead pup to follow and then there won't be any more story for the op to try and keep track of or photos to take- because obv everyone can tell where you live if you post photos of dogs on the Internet you know 

Click to expand...

Until the ill daughter ends up in intensive care!


----------



## Moomin1 (21 February 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			Until the ill daughter ends up in intensive care!
		
Click to expand...

..As a result of the puppy dying...


----------



## sandi_84 (21 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			yes. I have no doubt that you have Cariads best interest at heart.
		
Click to expand...

I sincerely do. I hope your pup is ok.


----------



## GeeGeeboy (22 February 2015)

This is just getting worse and worse. Really hope there is no pup.


----------



## PucciNPoni (22 February 2015)

Moomin1 said:



			In all fairness, some vets don't want people bringing suspected parvo pups in out of hours, which I think is a bit ludicrous because if they visit them and find they are parvo they are going to have to hospitalise them in most cases anyway, unless the pup is too far gone.
		
Click to expand...

Not always the case of hospitalisation.  

We had a puppy farm pup come in the other week with parvo. It was brought in to surgery and it went home again, and AFIK it's doing well.  

However, that still doesn't take away from the fact that this entire thread reeks of utter BS and that it is very reminiscent of a pathological liar that I know. The OP uses our information that we share against us and of course everyone is falling for it.  I'm amazed this thread has gone on for as long as it has.   However, I do rather enjoy popcorn so I keep reading it anyway.


----------



## PucciNPoni (22 February 2015)

^^and I fully expect that the OP will say that the pup has now been treated for parvo and is home recovering - because of what I just said above.


----------



## Princess16 (22 February 2015)

So how is the "puppy" today OP?


----------



## Alec Swan (22 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			yes that was my intention. However, now I am not sure I want to post anything to yet again be slated. Cariad has been sick this afternoon and sleeping a lot so a bit worried about her. Although she was fine this morning.
		
Click to expand...

With some justification we have to accept,  there remains a question mark over just how truthful you have been.  I would warn you,  and quite clearly,  that if you are a troll,  and if there really is no poorly and struggling child,  then with justification,  this lot on here will reach a boil level the likes of which you've yet to experience.

The claims which you make are so far removed from the experiences of others,  and if we're honest,  from reality,  that the doubts of others are wholly justified.  Be warned,  trolling is entertaining I'll accept,  but using children as support,  if it's anything but the truth,  isn't.

Alec.


----------



## Emsarr (22 February 2015)

I hope the puppy is okay today OP, if it exists


----------



## hihosilver (22 February 2015)

Emsarr said:



			I hope the puppy is okay today OP, if it exists 

Click to expand...

She had a temperature and seemed in a bit of discomfort but he was confident that it was not Parvo. I had noticed that early in the day she was uncomfortable when passing urine, so he thinks possibly a UTI. I have to try and get a sample today. He gave her some antibiotics and she is a lot better this morning and has eaten a bit of food- although still lethargic.


----------



## Emsarr (22 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			She had a temperature and seemed in a bit of discomfort but he was confident that it was not Parvo. I had noticed that early in the day she was uncomfortable when passing urine, so he thinks possibly a UTI. I have to try and get a sample today. He gave her some antibiotics and she is a lot better this morning and has eaten a bit of food- although still lethargic.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear.
Have you any pictures/videos of the pup? Just to see her


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (22 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			She had a temperature and seemed in a bit of discomfort but he was confident that it was not Parvo. I had noticed that early in the day she was uncomfortable when passing urine, so he thinks possibly a UTI. I have to try and get a sample today. He gave her some antibiotics and she is a lot better this morning and has eaten a bit of food- although still lethargic.
		
Click to expand...

That's good. Hope she recovers soon.


----------



## ribbons (22 February 2015)

Its not that unusual for a bitch puppy to get a touch of vaginitis sometimes, AB's should clear it up. Hoping that's the problem and she's soon back to health.


----------



## {97702} (22 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			She had a temperature and seemed in a bit of discomfort but he was confident that it was not Parvo. I had noticed that early in the day she was uncomfortable when passing urine, so he thinks possibly a UTI. I have to try and get a sample today. He gave her some antibiotics and she is a lot better this morning and has eaten a bit of food- although still lethargic.
		
Click to expand...

Really?  He diagnosed all of that in your house without any access to proper equipment?  What an amazing vet.... and an amazing load of b******t


----------



## FionaM12 (22 February 2015)

Lévrier;12818845 said:
			
		


			There is a picture of the mythical puppy on the OPs profile page if you want to see it   Interesting photos on the OPs Photobucket account too.... yes, I am wasting time while I wait for my tea to cook 

Click to expand...

Oddly, if you put the OP's pic of the puppy in Images, it seems to come from various adverts for male (not female) "cavachon" puppies. So I guess that's not a pic of the Op's dog?

Yes, lazy wet Sunday with time on my hands!


----------



## {97702} (22 February 2015)

FionaM12 said:



			Oddly, if you put the OP's pic of the puppy in Images, it seems to come from various adverts for male (not female) "cavachon" puppies...

Yes, lazy wet Sunday with time on my hands! 

Click to expand...

Someone mentioned this earlier on in the thread Fiona   We have found out a whole lot about the OP, which clearly proves that she is not what/who she says she is  Got to be entertained by a troll who won't give up...


----------



## FionaM12 (22 February 2015)

Lévrier;12822398 said:
			
		


			Someone mentioned this earlier on in the thread Fiona   We have found out a whole lot about the OP, which clearly proves that she is not what/who she says she is  Got to be entertained by a troll who won't give up...
		
Click to expand...

Haha! So I should have used some of the time on my hands to read the whole thread more carefully!


----------



## hihosilver (22 February 2015)

Lévrier;12822374 said:
			
		


			Really?  He diagnosed all of that in your house without any access to proper equipment?  What an amazing vet.... and an amazing load of b******t 

Click to expand...

Yes he did. I had noticed her discomfort in the day when she was going to wee. She was only sick once and no other symptoms only a high temperature.  He must have been right as she has just had some lunch and is so much brighter.  Now I just need to get a sample to drop of at the surgery today. He also wants to see her on Wednesday.


----------



## {97702} (22 February 2015)

FionaM12 said:



			Haha! So I should have used some of the time on my hands to read the whole thread more carefully! 

Click to expand...

I can understand why you didnt bother, it does get somewhat repetitive   OP posting rubbish.... more rubbish.... and yet more rubbish


----------



## Alec Swan (22 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. .  Now I just need to get a sample to drop of at the surgery today. &#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

Today's Sunday.  Open all Hours?  I doubt it! If it's a urine sample that your seemingly remarkable vet is after,  he may prefer it taken tomorrow,  when it's fresh. 

Alec.


----------



## hihosilver (22 February 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Today's Sunday.  Open all Hours?  I doubt it! If it's a urine sample that your seemingly remarkable vet is after,  he may prefer it taken tomorrow,  when it's fresh. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are open today for emergencies. They have asked if possible to get the sample to them today. I wont be able to do it tomorrow as back teaching!


----------



## Moomin1 (22 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			Yes they are open today for emergencies. They have asked if possible to get the sample to them today. I wont be able to do it tomorrow as back teaching!
		
Click to expand...

So the poor ill pup, who's only been with you a few days, will be shut in a crate alone by the morning.


----------



## galaxy (22 February 2015)

So your now ill 8 week old puppy will be left home alone.... Marvellous! Just as well this story isn't true!

You still haven't tried to explain why you have stolen a photo of someone else's puppy and used it in your avatar....!!


----------



## Fools Motto (22 February 2015)

The question that i want to know is - Why that profile picture?  Don't think it's been answered yet, despite a few people who have asked?!?
What fab vets you have, please tell me who there are, as would like to register with them.


----------



## Alec Swan (22 February 2015)

hihosilver said:



			Yes they are open today for emergencies. &#8230;&#8230;.. !
		
Click to expand...

So the 'emergency' service would include a Sunday postal service would it,  to send the sample off for testing? 

Alec.


----------



## numptynoelle (22 February 2015)

The thought of an tiny puppy on antibiotics with a UTI being left for any length of time at all whilst the owner is out at work is utterly heartbreaking :frown3:


----------



## gunnergundog (22 February 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			So the 'emergency' service would include a Sunday postal service would it,  to send the sample off for testing? 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Probably got their own in-house lab, Alec, with the technicians on stand-by ready to test any time today!


----------



## Fools Motto (22 February 2015)

The technicians who work Monday-Friday - but these are super technicians who work Sundays too!


----------



## twiggy2 (22 February 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			So the 'emergency' service would include a Sunday postal service would it,  to send the sample off for testing? 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

vets/nurses can test for lots of things with a dipstick, same as testing strips for people and many vets have their own lab that the nurses operate so it would only be for more complicated testing it would be sent off Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (22 February 2015)

twiggy2 said:



			vets/nurses can test for lots of things with a dipstick, same as testing strips for people and many vets have their own lab that the nurses operate so it would only be for more complicated testing it would be sent off Alec.
		
Click to expand...

And they're all available on a Sunday?  

Alec.


----------



## planete (22 February 2015)

I have blocked the OP' s posts as there is only so much bulls..t I can't take but am enjoying the ongoing answers!


----------



## twiggy2 (22 February 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			And they're all available on a Sunday?  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

where I work if the door is open and tests need running in house they are done-no point being open if no-one is there to do the work. we used to be open sundays but currently are closed on a sunday (will be opening on them again soon) but the vets that provide our out of hours care have a lab and again if test need running for a patient then they are run.


----------



## Merlin11 (22 February 2015)

My vet is actually open on a Sunday (8.30-6) although it is a vet hospital and is in Scotland where Sunday opening is more done.


----------



## PucciNPoni (22 February 2015)

Merlin11 said:



			My vet is actually open on a Sunday (8.30-6) although it is a vet hospital and is in Scotland where Sunday opening is more done.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if you go to the practice where I work  ?


----------



## Merlin11 (22 February 2015)

PucciNPoni said:



			I wonder if you go to the practice where I work  ?
		
Click to expand...

Inglis in Dunfermline? I just moved there recently when dog was due to be spayed. 
It's a big practice.


----------



## PucciNPoni (22 February 2015)

nope just a bit south of you then 

There are some good practices that have hospital status and open 24/7 - and many of them do in house bloods - so some of this is possible but I still think if they have that facility that the OP would have gone there rather than a house call.


----------



## ester (22 February 2015)

Fools Motto said:



			The question that i want to know is - Why that profile picture?  Don't think it's been answered yet, despite a few people who have asked?!?
What fab vets you have, please tell me who there are, as would like to register with them.
		
Click to expand...

She did it was in case the puppy got stolen if she used her own pic.....


----------



## Cyrus (22 February 2015)

I've just come across my Sunday night entertainment


----------



## twiggy2 (22 February 2015)

PucciNPoni said:



			nope just a bit south of you then 

There are some good practices that have hospital status and open 24/7 - and many of them do in house bloods - so some of this is possible but I still think if they have that facility that the OP would have gone there rather than a house call.
		
Click to expand...

not hospital status where I work but we have had a comprehensive lab for as long as I can remember, not open 24/7 either. 
I am not commenting on OP but just wanted to clear up that testing is possible at weekends.


----------



## Toffee44 (23 February 2015)

Can't sleep but it's ok, choo choo on the troll train. 


If my pup was now ill, would I still post to a load of people insulting me........

I do however think I need to introduce the cute time out / cute distraction button....


----------



## PucciNPoni (23 February 2015)

Toffee44 said:



			Can't sleep but it's ok, choo choo on the troll train. 


If my pup was now ill, would I still post to a load of people insulting me........

I do however think I need to introduce the cute time out / cute distraction button....







Click to expand...


AWWWW!  finally we get to see a photo - of SOMETHNG! LOL

I wonder if the OP is a self harmer? Seems that way with her continuous gluttony  for punishment by posting here.


----------



## {97702} (23 February 2015)

Toffee44 said:



			Can't sleep but it's ok, choo choo on the troll train. 


If my pup was now ill, would I still post to a load of people insulting me........

I do however think I need to introduce the cute time out / cute distraction button....







Click to expand...

I'm sorry you couldnt sleep Toffee44, but that is SO cute.... almost as good as a non-existent puppy....


----------



## Toffee44 (23 February 2015)

Hate to say it but some dun roamin threads and the triplet thread are very similar.


----------



## MileAMinute (23 February 2015)

Toffee44 said:



			Hate to say it but some dun roamin threads and the triplet thread are very similar.
		
Click to expand...

Triplet thread?


----------



## ljohnsonsj (23 February 2015)

How entertaining. Poor non exsistant puppy. Makes me feel sick that if the OP was being serious, she genuinley thinks she can get a puppy thats going to just live around her life. No animal has ever chose to be bought by any of us, it is our duty of care to live our lives around them, not the other way round.


----------



## MurphysMinder (23 February 2015)

The triplet thread was just sick!  Part of me is still worrying in case the OP is for real and there is a pup out there being treated like this


----------



## _GG_ (23 February 2015)

MurphysMinder said:



			The triplet thread was just sick!  Part of me is still worrying in case the OP is for real and there is a pup out there being treated like this 

Click to expand...

If it is real, which I highly doubt for many reasons, then an 8 week old puppy with a UTI is being left alone all day today, with the exception of a short visit for a wee and a play at lunch. I'm rather glad I believe it's all one big wind up because if it were true, I would be incensed.


----------



## MissMistletoe (23 February 2015)

Riley Boy and the dying pony, Athena springs to mind.


----------



## sarahann1 (23 February 2015)

OP, I'm sure you are aware of, given you are a teacher, a thing called Copyright? Which you are breaking with your avatar picture. I'm surprised Admin haven't asked you to remove it. 

As for the puppy, I used to think it was ok to leave a puppy for a good while, very quickly came to realise it's very definately not, I heeded the advice I was given and thank goodness I did.


----------



## JulesRules (23 February 2015)

MissMistletoe said:



			Riley Boy and the dying pony, Athena springs to mind.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, good old Riley boy!


----------



## Apercrumbie (23 February 2015)

So you're leaving an ill puppy on her own?  Absolutely sickening, she could quite easily take a turn for the worse and you would have no bloomin clue.  Some people really shouldn't be allowed animals.  Praying that you are a troll.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 February 2015)

Dunroamin is alive and kicking on the forum under yet another new name-she's had a couple of name changes recently and is currently under the radar, I believe, although has frequent mini 'disasters'.


----------



## JennBags (23 February 2015)

Toffee44 said:



			Hate to say it but some dun roamin threads and the triplet thread are very similar.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking that Toffee, I really hope so as if this is genuine, it's just heartbreaking. Then again, there are an awful lot of ignorant, selfish, nasty people out there so who knows :confused3:


----------



## *hic* (23 February 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			Dunroamin is alive and kicking on the forum under yet another new name-she's had a couple of name changes recently and is currently under the radar, I believe, although has frequent mini 'disasters'.
		
Click to expand...

No, she was well and truly outed but a couple of people defended her manfully, saying that her past should be forgotten. There have been a good few Buzz posts recently!

As for this OP, I'm feeling so cynical tonight that I'd say she is just as thick-skinned as can be and sadly the puppy is real. On the other hand so many of her posts appear almost designed to give max windup . . .


----------



## GeeGeeboy (24 February 2015)

This thread has gone very quiet. How is the puppy doing op?


----------



## Honey08 (24 February 2015)

Back to school time....


----------



## sandi_84 (13 March 2015)

Sorry to resurrect this thread folks :/

Just wondered if the OP had an update on how the puppy is doing since she has been on since this thread went quiet. I've been a bit anxious since she told us the pup had fallen ill and would really like to know if the pup is now ok please?


----------



## Alec Swan (13 March 2015)

sandi_84 said:



			Sorry to resurrect this thread folks :/

Just wondered if the OP had an update on how the puppy is doing since she has been on since this thread went quiet. &#8230;&#8230;.. ?
		
Click to expand...

Considering the voiced concerns,  I would be staggered to read from the OP,  a post heading; "OH ****,  what have I done"? 

Alec.


----------



## Princess16 (13 March 2015)

TBH I don't think you'll get a reply as I don't think it actually existed ! But yes if I'm wrong I would like to know too poor little thing


----------



## DressageCob (13 March 2015)

I've just read the whole thread, start to finish...I only came on for cute puppy pictures!

I'm another one who is hoping the doggy isn't real; if she is it's just too sad


----------



## Fools Motto (13 March 2015)

I think I'm right in thinking that her new horse, can't remember what he was called, but young and grey, also didn't exist. His photos have been removed, suspected taken from adverts? (Foggy?)


----------



## Fun Times (15 March 2015)

Argh I came on here looking for cute puppy pics till time to go and ride this evening. Well time has definitely past and I did enjoy the duck picture but otherwise I am just deeply disturbed by the whole thing really. When I was a kid I had unicorns as friends but they never ever got sick. I think if one is going to have an imaginary animal or daughter it would be much better to imagine them fit and healthy. Thank god my unicorns never got UTIs as getting a sample would have ben a tricky thing.


----------



## Luci07 (15 March 2015)

My unlooked for pup last year was yet another Stafford x. Bred and then dumped in a pound at 6 weeks with her litter. Hugely underweight when I took her on and that is AFTER the rescue had had her to vets etc etc. My timid underweight puppy was very full on once she had found her feet. I too work full time and agree that my dog walker once a day would not be enough. Pup spent first 4 months beng puppy sat by friends and a long suffering sister..


----------



## Feival (22 March 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			Dunroamin is alive and kicking on the forum under yet another new name-she's had a couple of name changes recently and is currently under the radar, I believe, although has frequent mini 'disasters'.
		
Click to expand...

Buzz and Winnie posts, not under the radar at all and no disasters mini or otherwise. clearly you are looking to cause trouble, again.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 March 2015)

Do tell me how I am looking to cause trouble? Again? When did I ever cause trouble on here? And why are you having a pop at me? And why have you pm'd me about the triplet thread? I wasn't the one who mentioned it. :confused3: Why would I want to have a 'proper go' at you? 

Everyone is aware of who you are. What you did previously is, IMO, appalling and if you wish to stay on here and Admin allow it, fine, but don't start on me.


----------



## Feival (23 March 2015)

Whatever you say. I simply asked what the triplet thread was, as we have spoken before.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 March 2015)

I did not raise that, so again, when have I caused trouble on here? Presumably you have also pm'd the poster who mentioned it?


----------

